# أراك إلهي



## سور (24 مايو 2010)

*أراك إلهي في كلِّ حين ...*
*تُنير ظلام العمر الحزين .*
*أراك تمد إليَّ يديك ...*
*يفيض الحبُّ من مقلَتيك ...*
*تروّي به اشتياقَ قلبي ..*
*و ترتاح روحي بقربك ربّي . *
*و إذا ألمّ بنفسيَ داء !..*
*إلهي بحبّك يكون الدواء ..*
*ففيه لكلِّ عليلٍ شفاء . *
*أراك لجُرحيَ أنت الطّبيب .. *
*أراك لعشقيَ أنت الحبيب .. *
*و في غربتي أراك الحنين ..*
*أراك إلهي في كل حين . *​ 
*منقــــــول*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## jojo_angelic (28 مايو 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> أراك إلهي في كلِّ حين ...
> تُنير ظلام العمر الحزين .
> أراك تمد إليَّ يديك ...
> يفيض الحبُّ من مقلَتيك ...
> ...


.

  سـور
       شكرااااااااااا ليـــــــــك  فعــلا أرى الهـــي في كــل حيـــن


----------



## سور (30 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
شكرااا كليمو جدا لمرورك الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## سور (30 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> .
> 
> سـور
> شكرااااااااااا ليـــــــــك فعــلا أرى الهـــي في كــل حيـــن


 
شكرااا جدا جوجو لمرورك المبارك
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

*

شكرا 

للصلاه الرائعه

 الرب يبارككم

*​


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

شكراا النهيسى للمرور 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 يونيو 2010)

*



أراك إلهي في كل حين .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

امين


تاامل جدا طيب
شكرااا سور الوردة*​


----------



## سور (6 يونيو 2010)

ميرررسى اجمل بنوته لمرمرك الرائع
ربنا معاكى


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

بجد روووعة
ربنااا يباااركك


----------



## سور (7 يونيو 2010)

ميرررس انى الجميله لمرورك الروعه
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أراك لجُرحيَ أنت الطّبيب ..
> أراك لعشقيَ أنت الحبيب .. *
> *و في غربتي أراك الحنين ..*
> *أراك إلهي في كل حين .*


*تسلم ايديك اختي الغالية...*
*الرب ينور دربك...*
*يا رب تكون هذه الصلاة بركة لشفاء ابنك مجيد وابنتك بسى...*


----------

